# Intake Bubble Glass



## Bulldog (7/12/18)

Anyone have stock of the Intake bubble glass, mine cracked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/18)

Bulldog said:


> Anyone have stock of the Intake bubble glass, mine cracked.



Saw this at Sir Vape @Bulldog 
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/intake-rta-bubble-acrylic-replacement-glass

But i dont know if this is what youre after. Desription says bubble glass but picture does not look like its bubble shaped. Maybe you can check with @Sir Vape or @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (8/12/18)

The Vape Industry has stock. 

Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (8/12/18)

Thank you @Silver it is a bubble glass but acrylic, I would prefer a glass tank. Have a lot of banana and lemon juices and if I understand correctly they could crack the tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (8/12/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> The Vape Industry has stock.
> 
> Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version


Thank you @OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 2


----------

